# CPO dwarf crayfish a betta friendly tankmate?



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

For a long long while I've wanted a CPO or two in my 10 gallon. Is it advisable to have one in there with the 5 apple snails, the MTS population and Zephyr, the delta tail male betta?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For the Betta. A tank mate can not be colorful, long fins, look like or be related to Bettas. I am not food with crawfish but know tank ages remember a backup plan is a must.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've always heard CPO's are fine as they have very small pincers and aren't aggressive. I don't think anyone on the forum has one though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So the Betta is the main consideration here.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Any more thoughts on this? A Betta and a Dwarf Crayfish together with nothing else?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont see anything wrong with it. Only issue is the crayfish could grab a hold of the fins. I've been tempted to buy one too!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the tank planted?


----------

